# [SOLVED] 0xc0000221 Kernel Missing



## Latham23

Hey there guys, hope someone can assist.

I was installing windows, and after the first restart is came up with the message:

"File: \windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Status: 0Xc0000221
Info: Windows failed to load because the kernel is missing, or corrupt"

After I got this I went into the system repair and can chkdsk to see what was up but right at the very end it came up with:

"failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50"

Googled this but couldn't find a definitive solution to my problem. 

I am doing a clean install on a fresh, new SSD. I understand that my hard drive may be corrupt, but how do I find this out for sure?

I am going to run memtest over night tonight to see how my ram is going.

System specs:

32gb 1600mhz 1.35V Samsung ram (8x4)
Nvidia gtx 670
intel i7 3930k
corsair 850W AX
Crucial M4 128gb SSD
Asus X79 Pro Motherboard

Thanks in advance


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: 0xc0000221 Kernel Missing*

SSDs appear to have a higher rate of failure to their HDD brethren. There's also quite a bit of bugs in their firmware that requires some updates to clean up. You'll want to get a HDD, install Windows on that, then use the opportunity to update the BIOS and then the firmware for the SSD card. Once that's done, you can then try and install Windows again on the SSD card and see if it works now. If the firmware update failed for your SSD card, then you most likely have a failed drive.


----------



## Latham23

*Re: 0xc0000221 Kernel Missing*

I suspected it could be a problem with the SSD. I ran a memtest last night which picked up no errors. I am guessing the CPU, GPU and mobo are fine, so I will look into installing to an HDD. 

I'll post up my results once it is done.


----------



## Latham23

*Re: 0xc0000221 Kernel Missing*

Cool, booted up Windows fine on my HDD. Looks like the SSD is bad. Cheers VirGnarus


----------



## VirGnarus

Don't rule out firmware issues or BIOS incompatibility and the like. Make sure you take care of that first prior to ruling it out as bad altogether.


----------



## Latham23

Well I succeeded in installing to the SSD in the end. Don't know exactly what it was but possibly the C: wasn't activating correctly maybe?


----------



## VirGnarus

I'd still be very cautious about the drive. You may come out clean from installing Windows on it, but any further use may not turn out well.

Or this whole things was just caused by a spontaneous issue when installing Windows. In which case, more power to ya.


----------



## Latham23

Yea, I have back up the drive so if it does fail on me I can just get it replaced and be right back where I was. Cheers For your help guys!


----------

